# Phrag. Mini Grande and Predator



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2009)

Both Phrag. Mini Grande (pearcei x popowii) and Phrag. Predator (richteri x popowii) were in bloom, so I took pictures of both for comparison:

Phrag. Mini Grande:











Phrag. Predator:











Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2009)

WOWEE! I'll take them both!


----------



## Elena (Apr 15, 2009)

I like them both too! Which one growth more compact? Or are they fairly equal?


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably, Mini Grande is more compact.

Robert


----------



## Elena (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, Robert!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice two


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmmm, Predator. I don't have that one...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm, Predator. I don't have that one...


Neither do I! That red color thruout is great :drool: , something you don't normally see! :clap:
I've seen Mini Grandes in person & they are adorable!


----------



## raymond (Apr 16, 2009)

nice sepal of predator


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally prefer predator but both are nice. And cool name too


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 16, 2009)

both are real nice


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 16, 2009)

It seems the richterii let more color come through, did this run true for others of each cross?


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 16, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> It seems the richterii let more color come through, did this run true for others of each cross?



Yes, The Predator plants all seemed to have a little more color. Unfortunately we did not get many out of that cross. We did get a lot of Mini Grande's, but now I know what the potential of Phrag. Predator is, I will definately remake it.

Robert


----------

